# Flash estrobo convertido en puesta a punto



## jestrada8 (Abr 28, 2013)

esta lampara funciona a la perfección y cuesta menos de 20 dolares, y de construcción extremadamente sencilla, simplemente con una lampara estroboscopica comprada en una tienda de productos para discotecas; 
lo único que tienen que hacer es eliminar el cenon que se encuentra en la compuerta del mosfet, soldarle un cable largo al cual le van a poner en el otro extremo un gancho de ropa la cual va puesta en el cable de la bujía y listo.


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 19, 2013)

jestrada8 dijo:


> esta lampara funciona a la perfección y cuesta menos de 20 dolares, y de construcción extremadamente sencilla, simplemente con una lampara estroboscopica comprada en una tienda de productos para discotecas;
> lo único que tienen que hacer es eliminar el cenon que se encuentra en la compuerta del mosfet, soldarle un cable largo al cual le van a poner en el otro extremo un gancho de ropa la cual va puesta en el cable de la bujía y listo.



 y despues?
como  interpretar, que haces el strobo o que es lo que debemos hacer?
saludos


----------

